# necron scarab tactica help needed



## ro_tof_el (Feb 22, 2011)

hello, i have five scarab swarms, and do not want to deploy them due to their low effectiveness against infantry. is there any other purpose?


----------



## juggers (Feb 22, 2011)

use them as melee meat-shields as their stats are poor


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

Take a lord on a destroyer body with the scarabs. Turbo forward. Next turn seperate the lord if you are in range to assault something. If not the boost again.


----------



## Rykariya (Feb 17, 2011)

They're awesome.

Firstly, I think you need more.

After playing against a Necronofile plenty of times, I can say that Scarabs tie up anything long range, and eventually end up killing them if left to it.

Boost up to the target (against SM I recommend Sniper squads or Devestator Squads) and get into assault by turn 2. At the very least you're going to stop some heavy and annoying fire power, and possibly tarpit another unit that comes in to assist.

Scarabs are worth the small points costs over and over again. In a fast attack army (it could be argued that Necrons are anything but...) they work wonders by bogging down anything for a turn, then getting the rest of your army in whatever position you need to. In a normal trudging army, you're going to be in range to fire at anything that moves if and when the scarabs kick the bucket.

Did I mention that Dizzington Esq likes scarabs?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Use them to tie up high point assualt units for large amounts of time. They are more then worth their points keeping a set of TH/SS termies off your warriors for a few turns.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

_*scarabs with disruption fields destroy reaver titan*_
:shok:


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Rykariya said:


> They're awesome.
> 
> Firstly, I think you need more.
> 
> ...


Quite true and well said martyr :biggrin:

Ignore disruptor fields though. They don't really need them as there are other vehicle destroying alternatives. Though if you are playing against a guard army then by all means load up as many squads with d/f's as possible and let the good times roll.

Don't forget the 2+ cover save they get for turbo boosting and swarm ability as well. This ensures that most, nigh nearly all of them will get to where you want them to.

Did Rykariya mention that I love scarabs....


----------

